# Umm My Wife Drove The Golf Cart Into The Camper



## fastcarsspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

Well sort of. Golf cart fits just fine. We do not have a rear platform for the rear seat so it is just right.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

What does the cart weigh?


----------



## mrw (Dec 7, 2010)

Umm, those cookies drove right into my belly.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't get it. Isn't that what the toy hauler models are for?


----------



## fastcarsspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

People have gone back and forth on whether or not a golfcart would fit in the 230rs side load toy hauler. Most I have ever seen were big harleys. The GC weighs about 800 lbs with the batteries. So I am at the limit of what can be put in the garage.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm putting a couple of sportbikes in mine, so they'll weigh a bit more than the golf cart or, a little less than a Harley


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll be putting a 08 883 sportster and and ninja 500 total weight around 1000#


----------

